# Use of Jungle Clear for Fin Rot and Ich your experiences/Fish baths



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

One of my fish came to me with fin rot. I've done the saltwater thing and the black stuff is spreading and the fin ends look worse. The other fish from the same store looks like he's getting little tiny white spots on him which I presume is ich. Both fish are active, seem happy and are eating well. 

I found a site where the author states he keeps fish and he also maintains aquariums for owners as a business and he seems to have some great advice in various articles. Here are some fish rot for Bettas and fish baths

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2011/06/betta-fin-rot.html

http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2009/07/fish-baths.html

He doesn't seem as excited about the Jungle clear but really endorses Methelene Blue with salt in a bath form.

However I saw this review on Amazon.com

Customer Review

5 of 5 people found the following review helpful 








*Stopped fin rot overnight!*, June 2, 2012 
By 
*Jecca*



*Amazon Verified Purchase*(What's this?) 
*This review is from: Jungle TB630W Tank Buddies Fungus Clear, 8-Tablet (Misc.)* 
We got our first fish -- a betta-- a couple of weeks ago. When we bought him, there was a tiny black spot on the tip of his tail and, naively, thought it was just part of his natural coloring. Unfortunately, the tiny black spot started spreading. It was fin rot. I read on the internet that frequent water changes were the best treatment, so we changed his water daily but the black kept spreading and his other fins started to look funny, too. After about a week of daily water changes, we purchased this product.

1 tablet is good for 10 gallons. Our tank is only 5 gallons so I broke the tab in half. It broke easily into two equal pieces without any crumbling. I put half into the tank and it fizzed and turned the water a greenish-blue color. The next day, all the black on our betta's tail was completely gone! Three days later, his fins are still not as good as new, but they show obvious signs of healing. He is acting more energetic, eating more, and just doing better all around. I am really amazed at how quickly and how well this product worked and I wish we had used it right away instead of letting him suffer through a week of ineffective water changes.

The box does contain the generic warning that some ingredients have been found to cause cancer in the state of California. I used gloves when breaking the tablet and will be very careful with future water changes.

Today is the third day after use and the water still has a greenish tint. His aquarium has silk plants in various colors and none of them seem to have been dyed. Even though there is an obvious tint, the water is still clear so it doesn't really look dirty or gross.

*Please share your own experiences. Thanks! I have used fish baths for swimbladder disease with success for a goldfish I had and with one of the bettas that also arrived with swim bladder problems in addition to the fin rot. That was fixed very quickly with the epsom bath and fasting and lowering the water level with plants to lean on.*


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No one has any experience with this?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok so we had many views but no answers. I hope everyone has at least found this gentlemans website very educational. I couldn't stand to do nothing but salt and water change with no improvement. So I did my first fish bath for Julius. Julius seemed to have had no side affects thus far from from this treatment. He reacted briefly but settled into swimming again. He had more reaction to his epsom salt bath (dosed to a very small amount) that helped with the swim bladder issue. I was only able to do that for 15 minutes.

I would like to note his rot is not too serious yet however I was concerned because some of the fins underneath his gills looked smaller today. They are already thin he cannot afford to lose more. He was treated with the Jungle cure medicine dosed down to suit a gallon with a teaspoon of salt I poured some of the medicine into the quart container. He remained there while I changed the water for both of my tanks. I kept checking on him alert for any changes. He is sitting a bowl (still with medicine in it) acclimating to the tank again swimming normally. I am debating on treating the whole tank vs baths daily until it clears. My tank is about a 3 week old tank and I doubt it's cycled yet being that it takes 3 weeks.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It contains a carcinogenic chemical that I would not subject my fish to: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1389091&highlight=Jungle+carcinogenic#post1389091

API's Furan 2 has the two antibiotics without the extra chemical.

This won't touch ich.

You should not treat with AQ and meds.. one or the other. You can combine epsom salt and meds. The epsom salts should not be used as baths, as they will shock your fish and won't be very helpful just the few minutes they're in. ES is very safe to use at 1 tsp per gallon in your main tank for weeks on end. They act like fertilizers for plants too

Since your tank is cycling and you don't appear to know the stage it's at, you should read this: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838 You should be testing daily with a reliable drops kit for ammonia and nitrite and doing an extra 50% change any time you see either. In addition to this a weekly 50% with siphon is needed to remove poop and other debris from the gravel. If you don't cycle this way your fish will almost surely get fin rot, which is what seems to have happened.

The meds have now toasted your cycle as well, so you should increase changes, depending upon the size of your tank.

You wouldn't fill out this guide in the last thread.. will you do so now? http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Julius does not have ich. I have two fish again both of which came to me with disease. The other fish has ich. With so many people chiming say this medicine is bad for Bettas and that on is too you have to sort through the maze. I don't feel I can just walk into a pet store and just buy whatever. I have seen more than one recommendation for Jungle cure.

The meds other than salt are not yet in my tank. Julius got a fish bath. I have read the Jungle cure does not kill the beneficial bacteria. If it did it would a delay on my new tank but hopefully my fish will be cured. 

After the epsom salt bath cured Julius of his swim bladder problem he showed marked improvement within 24 hours. Continued fasting made sure he stayed that way. He swims great now. He is sociable happy fish that needs a little treatment. I do test for ammonia and PH regularly they are where they should be. I especially wish to note the *ammonia has never been more that 0 ppm on any testing*. My local pet store doesn't sell nitrate tests as I have said repeatedly in my posts. I do have some coming in the mail and it should be here Monday. I am very interested to see where that is at. I have read the section on cycling as well as other web sites. I gather it typically takes 6 weeks to cycle a new aquarium. I have filled out the pertinent information on my tank in a previous post you did not list which fell to the bottom of the list and you replied to and I supplied also the basics needed to answer my questions (tank size, parameters I know are normal ect, info on fishes behavior) If anyone can pause a video they could see the condition of the fish. I have kept other fish besides bettas in the past and they lived for several years. 

My fish I am sure would be quite dead now especially Julius as he was in the worst shape had I not taken them from store and out the yellow full poop cups they were swimming in. There were cups of dead fish right below them at the place where I bought them from. It was a random act of kindness that has cost lots of $$. I took them home and started looking for a information on how to properly care for Bettas. So here we are. Be nice I am trying to help the fish.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Julius is swimming nicely in the tank now no problems he ate his meal and just swam to me to say hi. For those that are concerned the warning on the package for Jungle Cure regarding cancer is for the state of California which has special packaging requirement for most products. Just look at this info for aquarium sealant that fish can come into contact with daily by virtue of being in fish tanks:

http://www.directionsforme.org/index.php/directions/product/PETSUPP/00042781008004


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I did not read the links you provided, but:

*Jungle Fungus Clear* and *API Furan 2 *contain the same two furan products. But API lists the exact amounts of each, and Jungle Fungus doesn't.

Jungle Fungus Clear - contains Nitrofurazone, Furazolidone, Potassium Dichromate.

API Furan 2 - contains 60 mg Nitrofurazone and 25 mg Furazolidone per packet.

--------------------------------------------------------

When my betta developed an aggressive infection (after biting his fins off), I was unable to obtain API Furan 2, so I used Jungle Fungus Clear. 

Potassium dichromate is a strong oxidizer. In high concentrations, it is toxic to aquatic organisms. It is carcinogenic to humans. (Potassium Chromate MSDS.)

That said, I used it successfully in treating my betta's infected fins. He has not had a problem since.

--------------------------------------------------------

*Methylene blue* is used by places like Petsmart when their fish are transported to the store. It helps reduce the effects of exposure to ammonia and nitrites. It has some anti-fungal and anti-bacterial qualities. (It also has anti-malarial properties in humans, but that's not an issue for our mosquito larvae eating betta buddies! LOL)


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I was looking for Methylene blue as that is more highly recommended for fish baths but I have not been able to find it I was able to get the Jungle Clear easily. I have see a few other products for fin rot locally but none of them seem to be suggested. I don't hope to ever have to use the product again but my point is there many things in our fishes tanks that could be potentially carcenegenic. If I choose to do a tank I will probably go ahead and make it a hospital tank so that none of my current decorations soak up the medicine.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

A lot of people use the Jungle med and have great success with it. I just personally don't like using chemicals like that, especially carcinogenic ones.

When fish are shocked they often poop themselves.. that's probably what cured it more than the epsom salt itself.


----------

